# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  feeling in dreams

## logain

lately i've been experiencing pain in dreams. getting stabbed, eaten etc. i was just wondering if anyone has explantions for this. thanks

----------


## gameover

I remember my first long lucid dream....I posted it as well if you feel like looking searching a two year old post.....and I felt pain, and was quite surprised. That was always something I assumed..that you cant feel pain in dreams. Truth is, you can feel anything you can feel while awake, in your dream. In your dreams, all sensations can be replicated, enhanced, modified...etc.  So yeah, its not that strange. Of course that can't be pleasant, getting stabbed in your dreams. Another great reason lucid dreaming is helpful. You can turn the knife around.

----------


## Glorfindel_III

I've had pain before from being stabbed. I've also felt wind through my hair while flying (fricken awesome feeling) and been able to rub my hand over a piece of metal and feel every imperfection and nick in it. It's possible to have feeling's in dreams and pain is just another of those feelings. Just remember that you can't be hurt in real life from a dream and you probably won't even feel the pain in your dream.

----------


## juroara

when I was ten, I found myself in the mouth of T-Rex. the last thing I remembered before waking up was his massive teeth crunching down on me and piercing my back. it was painful! I woke up and I was still feeling the pain for at least five more minutes.

I was only a kid, healthy, no back problems - and the pain wasn't all over - it felt like daggers piercing me in several spots. that was the first time I experienced pain in a dream.

I've been sick in a dream before, even threw up - there was nothing on my bed. 

and one time during a lucid dream I wanted to play with fire - thinking "Its a dream, I can do anything!" But when I got close to the fire I felt its heat and it burned me, so I drew back quickly. The dream characters yelled at me and told me that was the stupidest thing anyone can do. I was confused and puzzled...and I kept insisting to the dream characters that fire shouldn't hurt me! but they pulled me away as if I was crazy


 ::D:  

so yeah, you can feel anything your conscious is capable of feeling!

----------


## shadow1psc

I would think that with a certain ammount of control you could just tell yourself whatever is hurting you really isn't, or won't. Say, with the fire example, you just tell yourself that it won't hurt.... then walk through it? This will have to be something I try...

----------


## xcrissxcrossx

ya, i had an extremely painful experience in my dream, but i dont want to talk about it.

----------


## ilovefrootloopz

If you were gothic or something..... but you were a scardey cat.... then you could cut yourself in your LD  ::roll::

----------


## Jamie

I made a thread about this a long time ago, I was having a few problems with pain, however they have gone away since I made that thread. When a giant spider(as in 5 times bigger then me) pierced a fang through my leg I felt it for at least 20 minutes post-waking up. And it was a crazy pain.

Now the only pain I get is when I wake up and realise I had a twisted perverted dream, thats my next obstacle to get rid of.

----------

